# Horrid periods - TMI alert!



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,
Really not sure where to post this, but I'm really worried by what's going on this month...
For the past 3 or so years I've frequently had a bout of v heavy bleeding during my period.  It generally tended to start on day 3, just as it felt like the bleeding was coming to an end, when suddenly I'd get v heavy bleeding / lots of clots etc. and it wasn't really containable if you know what I mean, I'd just need to stay home near the toilet!  I saw my GP who didn't seem overly worried and prescribed tranexamic acid to help with the bleeding.  It says to take 2 pills 3 times a day, but generally I found that just one pill when the heavy bleeding started sorted things out.
Anyway, the past 3 months have been strangely calm...just an average amount of bleeding, with no large clots or excessive bleeding.  But then today, which is day 2 of bleeding, has been just unbelievable - it started this morning just as I was leaving the house with DD, to the point that it was almost like clots of blood exploding out of me.  I took 1 pill but ended up needing to take a 2nd as that didn't sort it.  this afternoon was fine, minimal bleeding, but then about 11pm it started up again and I've ended up taking another 2 pills.  I can't sleep I'm so stressed about it!
I know this isn't 'normal' but is it anything to worry about?  Is it just something that happens to some of us as we get older due to hormone fluctuations?  I will go to the GP but obviously it's now the wee small hours of Sunday morning so it'll probably be a few days before I can get seen.  
Anyone experience anything similar?  How did you manage it?
Thankyou,
Cx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey, if it helps this has been my life for the last 20 years  

I have fibroids/endometrisosis/adenomyosis and my bleeding is very heavy for a few days (or up to a week, things fluctuate a lot!). I leak in less than an hour even when using a super tampon and a super pad (those nasty 1" thick things that are huge and very 1980s!) and take tranexamic acid 3/4 times a day - although I have yet to be convinced it improves things  

I think it's a good idea to see the Dr again, but definitely try taking the tranexamic acid as prescribed (some ladies swear by it as it can really help), but certainly ask for some further investigations to rule out fibroids etc. Sadly for some ladies bleeding like this is normal - Although I think it's very important that hormones/womb etc are checked out and confirmed to be "normal" before they diagnose this as your normal. There are also other things they can do to help and you don't have to suffer like this unnecessarily  

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I read your post and thought I needed to reply! You are not alone. My periods were normal up until having my LO. Then....they have become heavy to the point of flooding and clots! It's always the same for me, day 2/3 is my heaviest day (tmi for almost like all my period comes out at once!) then it becomes much lighter. I have noticed when this happens that the blood is different - bright red and more watery if that makes sense. Anyway, I went to docs and they kind of fobbed me off with, that's the way it is for some people! Ridic. Anyway they sent me off with mefenamic acid which I took and worked but....when I read small print it said it could impact fertility which I didn't want. So...I went back again and again to the docs. I got myself completely stressed out about it all and had a period from hell where I was taken to a&e because I bled so heavily and constantly for a day - husband saw amount of blood and panicked. Anyway, a &e were great and got ball rolling! 
I noticed at this point that my cycle had shortened to 26 days from 28 also which was odd and I had also had random spotting at times. In hindsight I'm wondering if this was stress related. Anyway, gp referred me for a scan and to gyne - only because a &e told me to demand it! Scan found possible polyp but when I had hysteroscopy they found nothing at all and said it could have been a shadow on scan. My womb was normal. They took biopsy and that came back normal so I have been given tranexanic acid and basically told there was nothing wrong other than periods change as you get older - I'm 32 so I dread to think what awaits me later! 

I hope this helps you a little! 

Xxxx


----------



## manhattangirl (Mar 16, 2014)

Any possibility that it is a pregnancy?  
That kind of bleeding sometimes means menopause or pregnancy. 
But if you need a tranexamic acid, you may also have a bleeding disorder.


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Many thanks for your replies.  Just need a rant now.  I went to a different GP today as I've suffered another horrid month and at work yesterday was feeling quite woozy so think I'm probably now iron deficient as a result.  We got talking about the heavy bleeding.
Anyway, today's gem....the GP has prescribed Mefenamic acid.  I questioned her as to whether this affects fertility as I was sure I'd heard something along those lines.  Was told no it's fine, so stupidly went and paid the prescription charge for the pills...only to read on the leaflet that comes with them that they can affect fertility.  ARRGGGHHHHHHH!!  Stupid me for not checking again before I paid for them, but argh argh argh shouldn't the GP know that?
Very cross now, as if being hormonal wasn't enough...
Cx


----------

